# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  رسايل حب ...

## دمعه حزن

1 - رسائل حب ...!!
******************

_______________________
ياواجد الشوق اللي
يسهر ناظري.. يأعذب
الذوق اللي يزين حاضري
_______________________
حبيبي هوايه.. حبنا
أجمل حكايه.. نصيبي
هنايه خلي إحساسك معايه
_______________________
أحبها مايكفي الوصف
كله تبقى حروفي احروف
واشعاري اشعار
_______________________
حبيبي كل سنه وانت
حبيبي عسى انك دايما
تبقى نصيبي .. عيد
الحب انته
_______________________
ياليت لي صهوة جواد
واخطفك للشمس..لنجوم 
المجرات لشهب ،،،،
_______________________
أهني بك حياتي .. ياقمرها
وأهني بك عيوني .. ياضياها
_______________________
ياغربتىانتي الحياه
ياجنتىانتي شوفك نجاه
يابسمتىانتي القمر. يا
نور يضوي للبشر
_______________________
ياليت املك الأفراح
واتصرف بهاوحدي
واعرف كم بقي من اجراح
وكم ساعةهناعندي
_______________________
قولي احبك



لخلي فرحنا دايم



واخلي عمرنا هايم



واقول لشوق روح ياضالم
_______________________
إنت وردالعمر



يانفح العبير



إن حضرت 



أغلى مطاليبي حضر
_______________________
وإنتي بعيده!



ماغيراناظربالخلايق 
تسلي



والله علم عن خافقي
وش مزاجه
_______________________
إنت والله حبيبي وانت
والله داري إن نظرة
عيوني يم غيرك جماله!
_______________________
هذاالحنان اللي له القلب
محتاج .. أرجوك زيدي
بالعطاء واحتويني ....
_______________________
ياروعة أيامي ولوعة
حاضري .. يابهجت الخافق
ومتعت ناضري
_______________________
مايفوز الحاسد اللي بك
وشى .. فيك حساد الهوى
يأكل تراب ..
_______________________
فدوة عيونك لوغدت روح
مغليك .. وش عاد لو
راحت لعينك عشاير
_______________________
خلا ذبحني بالغلا
والتغلي .. ربيع قلبي
شوفته وإبتهاجه ..
_______________________
ياللي لقتي النواعس
لعينك اوطاني.. هي
ديرتي هي ملاذ القلب
وهي ربعي !
_______________________
ياحبيبي .. يوم جنبيت 
الحبايب عفت لجلك كل 
من قبلك فتني ..!!
_______________________
ياانت ياعمري انا..لا
ماأنتهيت توي معك يا
أجمل العمرإبتديت
_______________________
طحت في حب العيون
السود كلي..ومن عثر
في رمش عينك مايقومي
_______________________




******************************************
هذه الرسائل من تأليف احد الاخوه أتمنى ان تنال على إعجابكم ...


 إنزل تحت 





ياحبي الكبيرأحبك مهما
يقولون..لايهمك دامك أنتي
من سكن وسط العيون ..
_____________________
انتي حياتي وانتي غاية
مرامي.. وانتي فرحي
ودموعي وإبتسامي ..
_____________________
حبيبتي أغلى من 
روحي ومن عيني
وأحلى أيام عمري 
وسنيني .....
_____________________
هي ملاك بس ؟ بصورة
بشر.. وين بقدرأخبيها
من عيون البشر !!
_____________________
من جمالهاجمال الكون
لساني حيل يتعثر
ولوكان بيدي جمعت 
لها شمس وقمر..
_____________________
لإنك دوم وقبل اليوم
حبيبة قلبي الأولى
الوسطى .. والأخيره
_____________________


هذي المحاول الأبيات محاوله مني واتمنى حازت على إعجابكم

والآن الرسائل الحزينه ... وهي من إختياري !!!!
****************************************

______________________
لاترحلي ياأغلى ماعندي
علي.. كوني معي صوتي
وشوفي ومسمعي ..
______________________
لاتبعدين الفرحه وأنا لي
بك نظر..لاتأخذين 
البسمه من شفاه العمر
______________________
مانسيتك لودقيقه كيف
تنسى من يحبك
غرتك دنياك عني 
بعتني الله يجازيك
______________________
إرجعيني ألى هواكي
فإني اتمنى ان لا تموت
القلوب ..
______________________
يالغايب الحاضر بقلبي
ولا القاك..أقرب من 
عروقي.. وصعبا منالك
______________________
الا ياروح روحي ترى
الفرقا صعيبه عقب 
فرقاك من لي ..؟؟
______________________
أمانه لوعشقتي في يوم
غيري .. تذكري إجراحي
______________________
خذاك الزمن مني وترك
لي أشواقي .. ليته خذا
ذكراك من كل أوراقي
______________________
من زعلك وبعيونك السود
نظره .. لاشفتها حسيت 
بالحزن واليآس ..
______________________
ليت لي صوت بعدك كان
انادي به ..مير خذت الحكي
والبال وأفكاره
______________________
بنسحب ليه أستمر مدام
قلبك خانني ..لاتحسب إني
بنتظر مدام قلبك باعني
______________________
هذا الغرام الله يكفيني
شره .. بأعيش إحساس
وباموت إحساس ..
______________________




أتمنى أن تنال رضاكم ....

----------


## همس الطيف

العازفة الماهرة
عزفك الشجى على اوتار قلوبنا جعلنا فى دنيا غير الدنيا وعالم غير العالم
انه الاحساس بالجمال والنشوة
جمال المشاعر الراقية
ونشوة الحب الصادق الطاهر
لهذا اشكرك سيدتى واسمحى لى بدمعة حزن
وافر تحياتى
همس

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً بهمس الطيب

يا مرحبا بهذه الطله البهيه

اسعدني جداً مرورك الكريم

ألف شكر لك على الرد الرائع

لا تحرمنا من هالطله

دمتم لنا بخير

----------

